
Exposure to fake news in 2016 election overstated - frabbit
https://m.phys.org/news/2020-03-exposure-fake-news-election-overstated.html
======
onyva
Data here show how much impact exposure to "news" on social media has in terms
of quality and engagement.

[https://www.calnewport.com/blog/2020/02/29/top-economists-
st...](https://www.calnewport.com/blog/2020/02/29/top-economists-study-what-
happens-when-you-stop-using-facebook/)

